# Swissvax Enhancement Detail - Nighthawk Black Civic Type-R - Midlands Car Care



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Firstly please let me apologise for not posting up much of late - we've been extremely busy on a wide variety of vehicles but have struggled to find time to post a write up - please feel free to Follow us on Facebook to keep up to date on the latest things we're up to - Midlands Car Care Facebook

This Civic came following a recommendation from another detailing company in Altrincham (Thanks Matt!) and was the first Nighthawk Black car I'd worked on…

The owner Jason, had made the journey across to us all the way from Nuneaton. His lovely Civic was also booked in for rear window tinting - which we completed using 20% Llumar film.

First up, a few pictures from the initial wash and cleanse process:

Snow foamed with Bilt Hamber Auto Foam:


DSC05531 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels, tyres, calipers and arches cleansed using Autosmart Smart Wheels, G101 and IronX:


DSC05533 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05537 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05541 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05548 by RussZS, on Flickr

IronX working its magic on the wheels, safely removing the brake dust pitted into the lacquer:


DSC05560 by RussZS, on Flickr

After rinsing, the Civic was safely washed with Britemax CleanMax and a CarPro mitt:


DSC05550 by RussZS, on Flickr

After washing, we:

- Pressure rinsed to remove all shampoo
- Exterior treated to Tardis to safely remove any tar deposits
- Exterior treated to IronX to safely remove any fallout
- Clay and lubrication used to remove any remaining contamination present on the paintwork
- Safely dried using Uber Drying Towels

Next we tinted the rear 3 windows using Llumar film 20% grade.

Next we began the corrective work on the paintwork, starting off as always with the least abrasive combination and working our way up until we found the optimal combination for defect removal whilst ensuring we minimise the clearcoat removal rate.

Some correction shots (before refining):


DSC05569 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05571 by RussZS, on Flickr

The paint was littered with deeper defects. We decided not to go after every last one of these as the paint was so soft and relatively 'thin' as the car will certainly need machining again in future. You can see the deeper defect remaining in this pic:


DSC05577 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05586 by RussZS, on Flickr

Not perfect but hugely improved!


DSC05606 by RussZS, on Flickr

Ahead of refining, we pressure rinsed the car off then dried it safely using our Aeolus 901 blower, to ensure we didn't inflict any marring from drying, on this incredibly soft paint.


DSC05640 by RussZS, on Flickr

We finished up with products from the Swissvax range:

Cleaner Fluid was used by hand on the paintwork, to cleanse and prepare it ready for the wax layer:


DSC05651 by RussZS, on Flickr

This was topped with Best of Show:


DSC05652 by RussZS, on Flickr

Quick Finish was used on the shuts and sills, to lightly clean them of any water marking and lay down some protection:


DSC05653 by RussZS, on Flickr

Autobahn was applied by hand on the wheels:


DSC05654 by RussZS, on Flickr

Pneu was used on the tyres:


DSC05656 by RussZS, on Flickr

We also used CarPro's excellent DLUX on the plastics of the car:


DSC05658 by RussZS, on Flickr

and finally, after some 15 hours, some afters:


DSC05659 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05661 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05664 by RussZS, on Flickr

Great blue flake to the paint under direct lighting!


DSC05667 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05671 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05673 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05675 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05677 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05679 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05683 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05686 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05687 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading - that one was challenging but very rewarding at the same time. Thanks to Milly for the excellent job on the window tinting as always and thanks to Jason for trusting us with his pride and joy.

Next up write up wise we have a VW Caravelle Correction Detail, VW Golf Edition 30 Correction Detail including Vinyl Wrapping, White Evo 9 GT Correction Detail, Audi S4 for paintwork, wheel refurb and full correction detail and lots of other exciting projects including a few full colour change wraps including an Audi R8 from black to white and a Mk6 Golf GTI which is going for a Satin Grey.

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

_Very very very_ nice under direct light!


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

More top work there Russ- I know that paint can be very challenging at times! :thumb:

Andy


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

What did you use for the cutting stage on this soft paint?

Thanks

Luke


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Joech92 said:


> _Very very very_ nice under direct light!


Thank you 



CarPro.UK said:


> More top work there Russ- I know that paint can be very challenging at times! :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy - I hope you're plenty stocked up with Finest, it's nearly new car season!! :buffer:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

lukeneale said:


> What did you use for the cutting stage on this soft paint?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Luke


Hi Luke,

It was a bit of a hybrid combo of Megs 205, Lake Country Polishing Pad and Rupes BigFoot polisher! (LHR15E)

Regards,
Russ.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thanks Andy - I hope you're plenty stocked up with Finest, it's nearly new car season!! :buffer:


Just got 5 pallets of new stock/products- including a special item for you with your next order. 

Andy


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

It just shows how soft that paint is! Really great work, keep it up!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CarPro.UK said:


> Just got 5 pallets of new stock/products- including a special item for you with your next order.
> 
> Andy


First order  Ask any of the traders on here, when I get started I do get spending! I need a top up on everything so expect a sizeable order next week  A banner would be nice 



lukeneale said:


> It just shows how soft that paint is! Really great work, keep it up!


Thank you for the kind words. Even that was marring sightly (which you can see from the pics). Refining was a nightmare and even when buffing the polish off we had to be careful not to mark the paintwork - new pad and towel on every panel.

It's been put on a maintenance plan too, so looking forward to washing it every few weeks! :doublesho


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

So what levels on paint gauge does it remove to get them nice and shiney like that?
And how far can you go next time I've always wonderd if they have been hit hard and removed loads.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

chrisc said:


> So what levels on paint gauge does it remove to get them nice and shiney like that?
> And how far can you go next time I've always wonderd if they have been hit hard and removed loads.


Around 2-3 microns based on the laser pointer, but with peely paint its so very difficult to get an accurate reading.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

laser pointer what's that and peely paint


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

laser pointer aimed on one place to gauge paint removal rates chris, orange peel i'd imagine Russ means


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes sorry, orange peel within the clearcoat - trying to take an accurate removal reading isn't so easy on 'peely paint'


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks brill Russ - glad you did'nt use a wool pad like i spotted in a youtube video earlier :lol:
what PTG readings were you getting on average? mines around 130-140..


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> laser pointer aimed on one place to gauge paint removal rates chris, orange peel i'd imagine Russ means


You know now next question what laser pointer they some type of fancy gauge.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> looks brill Russ - glad you did'nt use a wool pad like i spotted in a youtube video earlier :lol:
> what PTG readings were you getting on average? mines around 130-140..


Around 125-128 on most panels. I suspect it's been machined previously in areas… some visible signs unfortunately.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work russ


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> You know now next question what laser pointer they some type of fancy gauge.


laser pen on a tripod


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

never heard ofthat one kev i'll after look it up thanks.
And nice work russ owner must have been over the moon with it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

chrisc said:


> never heard ofthat one kev i'll after look it up thanks.
> And nice work russ owner must have been over the moon with it


Thanks Chris. I think the pointer and tripod (and clay) was only about £20 or so. Defo a useful buy and not silly money like most things 'detailing'


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Great shot of the blue tint!!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

It was worth the wait. Still loving your write ups.

Fantastic transformation in the paint work. Looks awesome under the Tesco lighting, I know its not but the paint does look flawless to anyone without proper detailing experience/lighting.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice work, can't beat a shiny Type R


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

excellent work man that honda really looks better than a bran new car awsome detail as always from midlands car care


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on Civic, :thumb:.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome job Russ:thumb:


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Great transformation mate!

How durable is the car pro dlux?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work Russ as per mate :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy job Russ :thumb: What polish combo did you opt for in the end?


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

awesome car..lovely colour,really soft paint
Stunning results..welldone


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very very nice! love to read one off your reviews again!
it was too long ago you posted one!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice work matey!!! 



Chris


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks gorgeous:argie: top job Russ:thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Russ and Milly, great finish


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Good presentation of great work, all we need and more, thank you.

John Tht.


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Iv'e done a couple of these in the past and they're always tricky, nice work.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

You not using revive now a days russ ?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Russ that has come up really nicely!

top work bud


----------



## Ovaltine (Feb 13, 2013)

Fantastic job.


----------



## tinkler (Aug 30, 2012)

Great Job on the civic


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the post Russ, Have CRV in same colour. Intended giving mine the full monty including machine polishing (DA) over the Easter break. Has similar marring to what the Civic had but a bit nervous now?


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

looking good russ. 

callum


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice work, how dark is the tint in comparison to factory privacy glass ?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice work guys, stunning results in the after shots! I know how much 'fun' this paint can be to correct and finish down (or not as the case often is lol!)


----------



## Itsme (Mar 31, 2012)

Beautiful mate.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job as always Russ :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Nice work Russ, can you send me a pm with cost to have rear windows tinted the same please.
Cheers Carl


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

davo3587 said:


> Nice work Russ, can you send me a pm with cost to have rear windows tinted the same please.
> Cheers Carl


PM sent Carl 

Thank you all for the very kind words, very much appreciated!

Russ.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

top work,great finish as usual russ:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great results on what is generally considered very tricky paint to work on :thumb:


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Excellent work as always


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work there fella :thumb:


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice work Russ.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great results Russ.

I know from my own 10 year old NHB Accord what a PITA it can be, worse still it is so easy to marr a perfect finish by even buffing off wax, but such a rewarding colour when done.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice work Russ, the new unit is looking MASSIVE!!! 




Chris


----------

